# How many eggs do you lot eat in a week?



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

i eat about 100 eggs a week only hve a couple of the youlks but the rest is just the white stuff.


----------



## volatile (Oct 27, 2008)

I only eat about 42 eggs a week as I dont have much money and there quite expensive,

normally 5 whites and 1 yoak with a protein shake 20 minutes before which gives me around a total of 40 - 50g protein


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol i cant wait to hear garrys answer to this one!! :lol: , i eat 60ish


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

about 80, mainly just whites


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i ate 52 egg whites a day in prep for my last show. think i got addicted


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

when do you eat them and what way do you"s take them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

42 a day, every day for the last 2 yrs. yes i am sick of them lol. but cheap protein init.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

purely egg whites?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

How do you eat em garry, just neck em raw or boil em?.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah i,d like to no this garry?

i eat about 100 - 120 or near enough, disgusting things


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

18 a day for me 

12 boiled and 6 scrambled


----------



## reef (Jul 14, 2005)

Zero because they make me wretch 

Ive tried so many times to eat them but just cant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

6 a day scrambled.


----------



## bez_nahk (Jan 3, 2014)

7 boiled every day for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

i should get my missus to read this, i only eat 3-4 a day and constantly get told this is to many!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

raw egg whites are of no use to your body. it can't assimilate the protein in them until at least partially cooked. plus eggs contain potentially harmful bacteria that you may wanna kill off before ingesting.

my preferred method is poached.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Last night i got 12 eggs, a large onion, a tomato and some wafer thin turkey.

Cracked 11 egg whites and 1 yolk in a bowl, chopped up the onion, tomato and turkey into small pieces.

Add all of the above into the bowl of eggs, mix together, bang in the microwave, stir every minute or two until not watery.

eeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmm it was lovely


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

that sounds ming!


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

It was lovely, honestly...I thought myself when i was making it that it was going to be ming also but i was surprised and i love surprises


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

bodyworks i've obtained pretty much all my protein from raw eggs over the last 2 years so if u cant absorb the protein whats maintaining my muscle mass ?

raw eggs is a classic old school protein shake and it works for me.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

You are trully hardcore Gary, don't think i could stomach them raw.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

its not being truly hardcore bro its being truly LAZY lol.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

hard 2 argue against that garry.

thats a big arm :shock:

i also have my eggs raw, no where near the numbers being touted around on here. the only reason being for me is its faster, and easier to stomach.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

going through the checkout with 300 eggs a week gets some funny looks mind.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

> going through the checkout with 300 eggs a week gets some funny looks mind.


ha ha, i just cant eat em raw! i have tryd so many times but i have a couple of swigs and go all queezy and my stomuck starts to gurgle

omlets no problem though


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

garry where do u buy them? i find them pretty expensive at about 1.50 for 12?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

also, check out eggnation.co.uk might be good for you?


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock: thats expensive nick!! i get mine from local butchers, 30 for 1.79, u just need to look around mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

kev stop showin off with ye cheap eggness lol.

i get mine at iceland there 1 for 15 large eggs (yes kev i know you told me about them :lol: ) 8gms protein each


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

How many yolks is it safe to eat per day?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

according to common dietary ideas, you shouldnt exceed 300mgs cholesterol a day... each egg yolk has 200mgs !

not advised to eat more than 3 or 4 egg yolks a week

but of course this can be extended, i usually have 1 - 4 yolks a day

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Theres about 7 g of protien in a medium sized egg, but if you only eat the egg white and discard the yolk then does anyone have an idea on the protien value per egg white?.

PS i eat 8 egg whites a day,


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought there was approx 12grms Protein in an average egg and 4grms Protein in the white only :?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

You can eat 3-4 yolks per day and be quite healthy.

Studies show that dietary cholestrol doesnt directly affect your bodies cholestrol

there are about 12grams of protien in an egg about 4-5grams in the yolk


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Take a look at the box again big daddy it will say 12 g per 2 eggs.Unless you have a mother of an egg.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

My local fruit & veg. shop sells eggs that are that large they cannot close the cartons and the eggs generaly have 2 yolks in them. Can just imagine the chickens eyes watering as it passes these things! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

as far as i know all the protein in eggs is in the white. 7gms in a medium egg and 8gms in a large.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought id be very sad and i checked my egg packaging, i think whats happened here is big daddy and stu have misread there box, it states theres 12g protien per 100g of egg and there is 14g of protien per 2 eggs ie to wrap this up 7g per egg.

Posting on the forum seems hard work lately im bieng forced to justify everything i write.


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't get my eggs in a box, there in a open carton thingy, that is just what i have been told since i started dieting :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

divie mate, your still new to roids they effect mood and temprement and make you much more likely to take what people say the wrong way, bare that in mind.

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Dont worry big daddy,

there is one worrying factor though i expect your going to start eating even more eggs now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

garrilla what ive said.

no probs m8 but im curious to what iv said now.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

keep it simple guys. around 6 grams of protein for a largeish egg. 3g in yolk, 3g in white.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

body works state your source ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

no need, look here for nutritional info....

http://www.enc-online.org/eggnutr.htm

i only had time for a quick read but it seems that when you increase the amount of colhesterol you eata day your body compensates by reduceing the amount you absorb.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

yes, bodyworks is right. none of this 12grams rubbish, protein is split 50/50 between yolk and white, roughly 3g and 3g for a medium/large egg.

nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

f**k me didnt realise my post would have you lot disscusing 4 pages on my egg topic :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

5 pages 5pages.

when do you eat most of your eggs?instead of a shake?


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

inspired by this thread, i now have 6 egg whites in my morning shake and 6 egg whites in my PWO.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

irish bulldog said:


> 5 pages 5pages.
> 
> when do you eat most of your eggs?instead of a shake?


no i still hve 3-4 shakes aday i just split my eggs up threw the day also hve tuna and chicken. think that how i managed 2 get from 9 n half stone 2 13stone in a year


----------

